# Waymo CEO: Autonomous cars won't ever be able to drive in all conditions



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Bad news greg, your boy is crushing your dreams. Just like in 1999/2000, that moment when reality hits sci fi geeks with overactive imaginations ("tech" workers) is always painful.

https://www.cnet.com/news/alphabet-...ns/?utm_source=reddit.com#ftag=CAD-09-10aai5b
*
It'll be decades before autonomous cars are widespread on the roads -- and even then, they won't be able to drive themselves in certain conditions, the CEO of Waymo said Tuesday.*

John Krafcik, head of the self-driving car unit of Google parent company Alphabet, said that though driverless cars are "truly here," *they're not yet ubiquitous. And he doesn't think the industry will ever achieve the highest driving rating of being able to drive at any time of year in any weather and any condition.*

Instead, *"autonomy always will have some constraints,"* he said. 
*
"It's really, really hard," Krafcik said. "You don't know what you don't know until you're actually in there and trying to do things."*

Waymo started working on autonomous vehicles in 2009 and famously became embroiled in a highly publicized lawsuit with Uber earlier this year over stolen self-driving tech.

Self-driving cars are a hot topic in the auto and tech industries. Automakers from Toyota to Ford to Volvo all have projects underway. Besides Google and Uber, other Silicon Valley giants, including Apple, Intel and Tesla Motors, are betting on the tech.

Self-driving cars aren't making money yet, but that could soon change. Once thought of as far-off future tech, driverless vehicles could be cruising city streets within the next 10 years, transforming both the multitrillion-dollar auto industry and Uber's burgeoning ride-hailing business.

Krafcik on Tuesday said trucking is one area where self-driving vehicles could soon appear in the next couple of years. The US currently lacks about 50,000 truck drivers required for logistics, and that'll grow to a shortage of about 275,000 over the next couple of years, he said.

"The trucking shortage is now," Krafcik said. "Moving goods on freeways to hub to hub is fairly straightforward." (*If it's so simple, I wonder why boober gave it up?)*

_CNET's Dara Kerr contributed to this report._


----------



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> Bad news greg, your boy is crushing your dreams. Just like in 1999/2000, that moment when reality hits sci fi geeks with overactive imaginations ("tech" workers) is always painful.
> 
> *It'll be decades before autonomous cars are widespread on the roads -- and even then, they won't be able to drive themselves in certain conditions, the CEO of Waymo said Tuesday.*
> 
> ...


Will human drivers ever be able to drive in all conditions?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Shrimp GumboC said:


> Will human drivers ever be able to drive in all conditions?


Yes, we already do greg. Explain to us the process by which you come up with all of your duplicate accounts against the terms of service?


----------



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> Yes, we already do greg. Explain to us the process by which you come up with all of your duplicate accounts against the terms of service?


Does NY City ever get shut down due to heavy snow? Do humans drive in blizzard conditions?

They're not duplicate accounts and we're not violating any terms of service. The Tomato account was never just one person. There are over a hundred of us at the firm that used to read Tomato's posts and add our two cents. Since Tomato was rubbed out, we started our own separate accounts.

Tomato's not the only smart-ass in our firm.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes, plenty of people drive in blizzard conditions if authorities haven’t shut roads. Where do you clowns work and more importantly is it a publicly traded firm? I would like to buy some puts if you people are an example of the intellectual capital they employ.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Shrimp GumboC said:


> They're not duplicate accounts and we're not violating any terms of service. The Tomato account was never just one person. There are over a hundred of us at the firm that used to read Tomato's posts and add our two cents. Since Tomato was rubbed out, we started our own separate accounts.
> 
> Tomato's not the only smart-ass in our firm.


LOL

Nice try.


----------



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> Yes, plenty of people drive in blizzard conditions if authorities haven't shut roads. Where do you clowns work and more importantly is it a publicly traded firm? I would like to buy some puts if you people are an example of the intellectual capital they employ.


Self driving cars will not drive in blizzard conditions, nor should humans. We've always found it interesting that some accounts are allowed to be as confrontational as they want without fear of any consequences. Why is that?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh I see you’re having to change your tune. So sdcs will be limited now...


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

We'll all be too old to drive for ourselves once they become viable for all conditions any way. Works out.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

That should just about wrap up all the sdc hype.

So sad for the Tomato.

Reality hits you hard, bro.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Shrimp GumboC said:


> Does NY City ever get shut down due to heavy snow? Do humans drive in blizzard conditions?
> 
> They're not duplicate accounts and we're not violating any terms of service. The Tomato account was never just one person. There are over a hundred of us at the firm that used to read Tomato's posts and add our two cents. Since Tomato was rubbed out, we started our own separate accounts.
> 
> Tomato's not the only smart-ass in our firm.


Posting from a firm huh?

What a colossal waste of space you people are. "I lie for a living, my parents are super proud of me"


----------



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Posting from a firm huh?
> 
> What a colossal waste of space you people are. "I lie for a living, my parents are super proud of me"


Why are you allowed to say: "what a colossal waste of space you people are" Why is heynow321 allowed to refer to RamzFanz as "fatman" and call us "clowns" with no fear of any repercussions? I personally, have to problem with it, but if you're going to be an honest broker, then be an honest broker.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Shrimp GumboC said:


> Why are you allowed to say: "what a colossal waste of space you people are" Why is heynow321 allowed to refer to RamzFanz as "fatman" and call us "clowns" with no fear of any repercussions? I personally, have to problem with it, but if you're going to be an honest broker, then be an honest broker.


I dunno, why does the Tomato Call uber drivers "dumb" and the "walking dead"?



heynow321 said:


> Bad news greg, your boy is crushing your dreams. Just like in 1999/2000, that moment when reality hits sci fi geeks with overactive imaginations ("tech" workers) is always painful.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/alphabet-...ns/?utm_source=reddit.com#ftag=CAD-09-10aai5b
> *
> ...


Waymo never had plans to force an SDC taxi system on us

They just wanna make the tech and see who organically wants to use it

It's the Tomato and his crew of Donald Trump wannabes who think they have the money, power, and "skin in the game" (Tomato's silly words) to force society to accept robo taxis or else.


----------



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

Naysayer journalists love to take Krafcik out of context.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Shrimp GumboC said:


> Naysayer journalists love to take Krafcik out of context.
> 
> View attachment 274089


No Krafcik there will eventually be ZERO constraints on robo cars because the people who have "skin in the game" will force us to take robo taxis.

Who's smarter? Krafcik or the Tomato? Exactly


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> No Krafcik there will eventually be ZERO constraints on robo cars because the people who have "skin in the game" will force us to take robo taxis.
> 
> Who's smarter? Krafcik or the Tomato? Exactly


Is that a trick question??!!


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

heynow321 said:


> Yes, we already do greg. Explain to us the process by which you come up with all of your duplicate accounts against the terms of service?


It's impossible to drive in "white out."

It is possible for an AV to drive in white out _*IF *_the guidance infrastructure was created to make it possible. But, currently, that's a massive "if." There are essentially no conversations being had by the invested parties about infrastructure. This is the 800lb gorilla, the Achilles heel, the weak link, the turd in the punchbowl.

If beacons and cables were deployed on posts and under roads it would make these cars work amazingly well in nearly all conditions. Make these vehicles air tight and they could even navigate flooded streets as well as detect sink holes and potential sink holes, among other hazards.

But what's really gonna be a significant hurdle for most consumers is getting in a car with no human override controls at all. That's a terrible idea. There needs to be a way for riders to activate an emergency override system that reveals a control panel they can access. To deter hooligans just make the penalty for jacking an AV very harsh.

It can be done. But not with the current profit and growth obsessed trajectory.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I guess I'm too new. I don't know the whole "Tomato is a firm" story.

But firm tomatoes are the best for sammiches.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> I guess I'm too new. I don't know the whole "Tomato is a firm" story.
> 
> But firm tomatoes are the best for sammiches. :smiles:


There once was a group of real estate developers who got together and formed an evil plan to change our entire world, imagining a new society where private car ownership was outlawed and the only transportation we had was robo taxis.

A world like this means that finally when they build buildings they don't have to have mandatory space allotted for parking and they can use the extra space for retail and make MO MONEY!!

But they had no idea how society would react to this brave new world. So they hired a think tank to do some research.

One young stud of an employee came here and took the name Tomatopaste. At first he posted simple things like links and news clips, but these got literally zero replies. So they had the Tomato start insulting Uber drivers (the end is near, you'll be out of a job in two months, you're low IQ, etc). This got replies. But maybe not very constructive ones.

Anyway, do a few years pass and the tomato just completely goes off the rails on UP and he goes and gets his username banned. But he still has a job to do. So he creates MANY new names.

I did my own digging and found a young white male working for a think tank in the field of SDCs and I have guessed that this is the Tomato.

In a funny new twist, the Tomato now calls me and some other UP posters Greg the Tomato, pretending that it was all a ruse to create my username and the Tomato username. It makes no sense.

So that's the story of the tomato

Basically if you see anyone here saying how SDCs will take over all of our lives in one year, insulting Uber drivers and generally being an a-hole- that's peobably the Tomato

The Tomato lives!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

That made my tinfoil hat radar tweak a little. Cabal of evil real estate devs trying to outlaw private car ownership?

I mean it's not impossible, just on the bizarre side.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> That made my tinfoil hat radar tweak a little. Cabal of evil real estate devs trying to outlaw private car ownership?
> 
> I mean it's not impossible, just on the bizarre side.


It is a scenerio that the Tomato himself told me once. Damn I wish I kept a screenshot


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> That made my tinfoil hat radar tweak a little. Cabal of evil real estate devs trying to outlaw private car ownership?
> 
> I mean it's not impossible, just on the bizarre side.


Look up "shared mobility pledge." Then look into all the money that Uber and Lyft pumped into congestion pricing. Then look into Kalanick's recent endeavors, specifically City Storage Systems.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Interesting. Don't see it in my lifetime but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Interesting. Don't see it in my lifetime but interesting nonetheless.


These guys are all nuts. Read about guys like Anthony Levandowski and Ray Kurzweil.

And recall that Nikola Tesla died penniless and alone.

Being a genius is not without some serious drawbacks. Very few truly brilliant people are balanced and stable.


----------

